# Basic prep failure



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

So, yesterday was the supreme day for me to test a "get home." I work 40 miles from where I live and as a recent prepper, I decided to perform a trial run to see if my gear in my GHB is too heavy and whether I would encounter any problems. I picked a day that was pretty hot and I was really hungover from the night before. In short, I figured why pick a day when everything was A-Okay; wouldn't it be better to do a worst case scenario.

So I went to the local forest preserve, put my GHB modules that I store in my trunk into my bag that I take to work and, wearing the regular work gear, I set off. By then some clouds had gathered and it was dark in the forest. Within 100 yards into my 3 mile test, I noticed the mosquitoes. They were ferocious and I realized that my GHB has no bug spray, nor any netting to throw over my ball cap to cover my face and neck. Then I realized that I could not out walk these mosquitoes; they were too damn fast and aggressive. I tried jogging but my 16 pound bag, my jeans, collared shirt and the 90 degree weather meant that I didn't last very long. I stopped for some water and then all hell broke loose with the bugs. I thought about the guy in the neighboring town that just died from West Nile Virus so I abandoned the water idea. I couldn't take it anymore and by then the thunder and lightening started popping up in the distance. I turned around after a mile and started heading back. By then, the rain was really coming down with a ton of lightening; at least that took care of the mosquitoes but now the trail was mud. I made it back to my car, drove home changed my clothes and when my wife came home, she wanted to know why I was covered in mosquito bites on my neck, face, arms and hands. I told her about my hike. Needless to say, the storm was huge, leaving over 100,000 without power. 

So in short, I feel my bag is good weight but I overlooked mosquito repellent. So I learned something on this "dry run," so to speak. In about 30 days I can pull that out of my summer/warm-weather module but dang, that was unreal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you want to hear God Laugh, just tell Him your plans! 

Good story, thanks for sharing. Sorry I busted your chops earlier. 

(In the distance, the sweet sound of an acoustic guitar and Peter Paul and Mary singing Kumbaya.)


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations you are one of the few that test your plan. You might abandon that specific plan but I'm sure you learned what is missing from your gear.

Some of us (me) do not work and therefore stand a better chance of being at home when the SHTF starts. That said our auto preps fill the gap. Regardless there will be many of us caught far out of our planed zone.

Good luck keep up the testing.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Good work, it was likely a very realistic test of how it would be. That's kind of what I am expecting to happen if I ever have to hike home, that or -40 plus a wind chill.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I use off deep woods. I keep it in my waterproof ammo box. Im mostly worried about ticks I have had a few in the past. While walking my beagle in the state game lands I had some on my back and was alone so I could not get them off. Thats how things work. 

I found my camouflage makeup last night and have had an urge to paint my face, but im not exactly sure if I would get tazed.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like you learned a lot from your trial. Something as simple as mosquitoes can be overlooked, you won't overlook them again I'd wager. I don't agree with your title of this thread, not a failure, you learned somethings very important, I'd mark it down as a success. Congrats.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Trial and error is the best way to learn....keep trying until you're satisfied..............


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats on having the fore sight to try a trial run. Sounds to me like you learned a few things and that is a successful ending.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is where 27 years in the infantry comes in as a big plus. What maybe a chore to some is just another days PT of FTX for others.
I feel for you. When you start naming your bugs you are almost there.
Research moleskin, also try using a thin pair of dress socks first then your cotton shocks.
If you have a option route choice will make a big difference for you, but the easiest may not be the safest.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Remember "No plan survives contact intact". Good job on at least testing your plan, mark it down as a lesson


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

At 40 miles I would be giving consideration to some type of bicycle.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

i have seriously contemplated that. I drive a mid-size import sedan and it has a pretty room trunk. I was thinking of getting something like one of these from Amazon that I can fit in my trunk:

Amazon.com: collapsable bike


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you needed to you would have kept going or you would have died...You tried your plan and it seems the lesson you learned is it is easier to quit when things get rough or you are uncomfortable.. you should have had the mind set that you could not go back..NEVER EVER EVER quit..next time is easier to quit..
the big issue here is that you did not complete the trial run so you do not know ALL the things that you will need

adapt and improvise...you should
pour some water on the dirt and rub it on your face and neck or take a shirt and cut holes in it and cover up. 

Sorry...just the thoughts of a 21 year Military veteran


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a really good hint for hiking long distances... I was taught this by a 1stSgt

Wear a pair of ankle high nylons under your socks..they will slide over the sock and not against your foot.... NO Chafing no blisters no bleeding


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't try the mud trick for the bugs??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great test. Best way I can think of to try to poke holes in your planing. I bet most people would not even think of dry runs in advance.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Duration Insect Repellent Permethrin Bugs Ticks Mosquitoes Prevent Lyme Disease | eBay

This is most likely the best repellent around. Used and tested by DOD State Dept etc. You don't spray it on your skin, you actually treat (soak) your clothing it even last through several launderings.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

good dela. I have run recon several ways in my car to my friends house which is where im prepped to go to. mosquitoes are no joke man!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For bug repellent get plastic squirt bottle versus pressurized can.

$200 for the collapsible bike you hope you never have to use but worth the investment. It would easily cut travel time in half.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

The thread title sez this was a failure- I don't think so. Active duty exercises taught to to use Lessons Learned to improve the battle plan.
This was a successful trial. While you had the advantage to return to your car and try another day, you gained and shared an experience we all benefitted from. Thanks.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is a really good hint for hiking long distances... I was taught this by a 1stSgt
> 
> Wear a pair of ankle high nylons under your socks..they will slide over the sock and not against your foot.... NO Chafing no blisters no bleeding


Do the same thing in the Winter to keep your feet warm. I used to wear the Army NYLON dress socks under the regular ones when out in the field or on guard duty during the Winter.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you needed to you would have kept going or you would have died...You tried your plan and it seems the lesson you learned is it is easier to quit when things get rough or you are uncomfortable.. you should have had the mind set that you could not go back..NEVER EVER EVER quit..next time is easier to quit..
> the big issue here is that you did not complete the trial run so you do not know ALL the things that you will need
> 
> adapt and improvise...you should
> ...


Yeah, I thought about the fact that I was quitting, but it was evident the storm was coming and no sense getting so far out that I would have to sprint in an electrical storm. Over 100,000 people lost their electricty and one person died when a tree fell on her. No sense getting into a bad situation on a dry-run. In a real situation, yes, I would have continued and I did have the gear I needed for rain with me.

Thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> The thread title sez this was a failure- I don't think so. Active duty exercises taught to to use Lessons Learned to improve the battle plan.
> This was a successful trial. While you had the advantage to return to your car and try another day, you gained and shared an experience we all benefitted from. Thanks.


I have never been with a military unit that stopped a training exercise the first time something went wrong and then chalked that up to a LEARNING experience...

This is one of the problems with modern culture...we wont to give every that plays a trophy.....

Sorry NO... He should have finished the exercise and then he would have know what really could go wrong....

He is not a bad person or a weak person....tell him what he did wrong...don't coddle him..

I want to help him, not make it easy to stop/quit

"A" happens....A causes B and because of B - C happens...in this case we will never know what happened after A


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have never been with a military unit that stopped a training exercise the first time something went wrong and then chalked that up to a LEARNING experience...
> 
> This is one of the problems with modern culture...we wont to give every that plays a trophy.....
> 
> ...


I agree.
I never quit an exercise either.
I thought I stated that in my statement "While he had the advantage to return to his car.." I just said it differently.

Probably too brief in my comment.
I loathe too many trophies too.
Sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I disagree on one thing. He did see what could go wrong and was not prepared. I call that a learning experience


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wasn't asking for a trophy, that is why I chalked it up as a failure. I did learn a couple of things as I stated but I am not in favor of wandering around the woods for practice with wind gusts that were clocked by the local news at 80 mph. Risk / reward, I can try again another day, the chance of SHTF in the next two weeks is minimal. IMHO of course.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have never been with a military unit that stopped a training exercise the first time something went wrong and then chalked that up to a LEARNING experience...
> 
> This is one of the problems with modern culture...we wont to give every that plays a trophy.....
> 
> ...


I'll respectfully disagree.
Most military training comes with the luxury of support.
He went into the woods alone with nobody to call on if things went south big time.
Let's say a grunt trips during training breaks an ankle or impales himself on a branch. He has support. Somebody can haul him up and out of there, or evac can get him.
Let's say Hanson does the same, in the middle of the woods, during a heavy thunderstorm, alone.

He made the right call.
You don't risk life and limb unless you must.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'll respectfully disagree.
> Most military training comes with the luxury of support.
> He went into the woods alone with nobody to call on if things went south big time.
> Let's say a grunt trips during training breaks an ankle or impales himself on a branch. He has support. Somebody can haul him up and out of there, or evac can get him.
> ...


Thanks Kauboy - you put it into a perspective that I did not properly articulate. I am all for preparation, but not at that risk. Football players don't practice outside when it's lightening, but making the comparison to a coddled athlete just didn't seem appropriate.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Great experience for you im glad you shared. I am lucky enough to have hiking trails near my home i strap on my BOB sans weapons and go hiking a few times a week. Nothing as strong as a person from a military background for sure but i feel its good practice. I also get my kids with a fully loaded hydration pack and a few odd goodies to hike with me to make it seem normal and build stamina.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

good for you to get out there now! my suggestion for things like the forgotten repellant is to research the plant life in your most likely travel areas to find back-up methods for just such a situation. Almost every region has some common weed that can be useful as a repellant. you'll want to be trained up to make sure you can identify and use it properly. These natural things are not usually as effective as the products but they can be helpful. 

Also, carry some fine netting in your supply kit. You can drape it as a veil, bee-keeper style, but also it has lots of other uses such as straining out the juice from wild berries, preliminary filtering of water (just taking the big stuff out and then you'd still have to filter or boil) etc.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have just added some 100% deet to my BOB


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Now for some humor


----------

